# Knock Sensor on a '96 Maxima



## maxima_nrh (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi, this is my first post. Sorry it has to be about a problem but I figured you guys would be the ones to ask.. 

I took my '96 Maxima in for it's yearly inspection I got a P0325 Knock Sensor malfunction notice. Later I referred to my Hayes manual (Maxima '94 - '99) to find out if it was something I could fix on my own. I was able to locate the sensor based on the photographs in the manual which 'appears' to be accessible from the drivers side looking inward and under the intake manifold. The Hayes manual instructs you to remove both the upper and lower intake manifolds to gain access to this part. Is this necessary? Seems like a lot of work and it's hard to tell weather removing the lower intake manifold will offer any better access to this part.

Thanks in advance for your help and advise.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

maxima_nrh said:


> Hi, this is my first post. Sorry it has to be about a problem but I figured you guys would be the ones to ask..
> 
> I took my '96 Maxima in for it's yearly inspection I got a P0325 Knock Sensor malfunction notice. Later I referred to my Hayes manual (Maxima '94 - '99) to find out if it was something I could fix on my own. I was able to locate the sensor based on the photographs in the manual which 'appears' to be accessible from the drivers side looking inward and under the intake manifold. The Hayes manual instructs you to remove both the upper and lower intake manifolds to gain access to this part. Is this necessary? Seems like a lot of work and it's hard to tell weather removing the lower intake manifold will offer any better access to this part.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and advise.


Do you get any other code with the KS?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

It's possible to change it without removing the intake.. you will probably get a few knuckles scraped up and it helps if you have small hands, but it's possible.
I'm looking for a FAQ on another forum to find it, but my computer is not having a good morning...


edit.. found it.. look at post #4 in this thread on maxima.org:
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=254238


----------



## maxima_nrh (Oct 28, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> It's possible to change it without removing the intake.. you will probably get a few knuckles scraped up and it helps if you have small hands, but it's possible.
> I'm looking for a FAQ on another forum to find it, but my computer is not having a good morning...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link - I did some more digging and found another place where they have replaced the sensor w/o removing the manifolds - your link has a lot better info though. I'm now on the look out for a replacement sensor - any idea how much I should plan on spending, or tips on where to buy one?

As for other codes - nope just the P0325 error. There is one other thing, and it may be more serious than just a knock sensor - the car has a quiet knocking noise in the idle. I have 120k miles on it so I suppose some engine noises like that are expected, but I'm still a little concerned. I am not the origional owner and bought the car with 111k on it a year ago and it had the same quiet knocking sound then. I've since replaced the spark plugs, transmission fluid and filter, oil and filter, and run it on premium unleaded as instructed in the manual. I don't know much more about this car so I don't know what to look for - maybe the heads or lifters?


----------



## igobuk (Oct 6, 2004)

Look for it on eBay, you can usually find it for $95 bucks shipped, that's usually the lowest price. Also try the suggestions in the link you got from maxima.org, those are your best options.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

I have one for sell $95 shipped,it's only about two week old,here's the thread click here, and look at thread # 7.LMK!


----------



## laker (Oct 2, 2004)

Be sure to check the sensor before replacement. Disconnect the knock sensor harness connector and using a ohmeter, check for continuity between the two terminals of the knock sensor CONNECTOR. Continuity should be indicated. If an open circuit is indicated, replace the knock sensor. The knock sensor resistance is very high, use a ohmmeter capable of measuring at least 10 M-ohms (M) meaning mega. The computer can show a bad sensor when in fact it is ok. It might have been just momentary trip. Good luck I just replaced mine without removing intake manifold. I used my 10 year sons hands to help.


----------



## rj96maxse5 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was also able to replace a knock sensor without taking out the manifold. It was probably 2002 with 100k miles when i did it. I used an assortment of socket entensions and u-joints to get a socket on the sensor and get it loose and re-torque it on install. I did as much as I could but got my wife with small hands to help with some things, like threading the first couple of turns. A little persistence and patience and have someone with small hands around and it you will get it done. I seem to remember a replacement sensor from the local dealer was around $135. The sensor will cause the error code (i forget which) but will NOT by itself cause the check engine light to come on. I'm guessing here, but I think the bad sensor causes the computer to use less aggressive spark advance resulting in a minor loss in performance and gas mileage, but not enough to notice unless you drive the car regularly.


----------



## stillentuned96maxima (Feb 17, 2010)

I had to replace my knock sensor at about 130,000 on my 96 maxima gxe and the easiest way to replace it is not to take the intake manifold off because owners know that there is alot of stuff around and over the top of the manifold area including my FSTB across, so what I did was took a small flashlight and taped it to a hose so that it shined into the space between the two vavle covers and intake manifold. From there i used long extension and wobble socket to pull the origional knock sensor out. From there i black taped the new connected knock sensor to a long flat head screwdriver and set it in place. Last, I used the wobble socket to replace the bolt through the middle and boom you got a new replaced knock sensor without the extra work. Please lemme know if this helped.


----------



## S12_forgotten_silvia (Mar 20, 2008)

or of you really want to sneak around the bullshit of getting under the manifold. what i did was unplug the wire from the old sensor, get a new sensor and just mount the bottom to a good ground. if you look at how the knock sensor works, it gets voltage from the wire, and grounds itself out. i did this about 60K miles ago to the neg battery post on my '96


----------

